# My mice so far ^_^



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Thought I would share them. I dont think any are show quality but I will work on that over time. 
Bodger - presumed astrex, rex or texel lol 
He is a wiggle bum but very tame. He has a pretty coat with two colours showing every time he moves. His pink eyes are not so big so hes quite nice for people who have phobias of pink eyes. 
















Cindy- rex
Cindy is a little sheep! Sooooo fluffy. She is the best looking of all my mice at the moment. I would like more like her but in other colours. I shall be hunting them down!








Snow
Snow is a fuzzy. She was sold as a texel but I kind of knew she wasn't. Her coat shows pink through it because of her skin. It reminds me of sunsets on the snow hence the name ^_^








Shade
Shade is another fuzzy but I loved her colour! Shes funny. She does that lamb springing every now and then when she gets hyper. Her tail is very long and she seems to have a sheen to her like the satin mutation on her white tummy. Its hard to tell if shes blue or grey because of her pink skin. 








Chocs.
Chocs is a buck. He is a tri colour! He wont let me show his tummy but one half is coffee looking and the other half black with a white tummy stripe. He has a black eye patch and another patch on half his nose. The picture does not really show it but he looks half and half if you look at him. He is named chocs because he is the colour of all my fav chocs
















Cookie
Another tri colour I think. She has less markings all over her but the petches are in nice places and shes got these huge ears! Shes also very friendly ^_^ She likes to explore too and may be pregnant! Surprise babies again lol


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute!


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you. I normally keep exotic rodents but I have found a new love with fancy mouse


----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

You have some great looking mice!! I especially like Snow and Chocs


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You have an interesting selection of mousies; where are the tricolors from? They are quite nice.


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Tri colours are from a friend in Sussex she got them from her mouse breeder friend just for me. She would have picked up some satins for me too but she forgot to ask and got herself some satins instead. I have a sneeky feeling she wanted the satins for herself lol. I love the tris but they dont look like the tris online. Mine seem to have a more brindled look and others online seem to have the splashed as spots. Maybe its because those people worked hard and mine are the lower quality end he he. I love them all the same and cant wait to see what I can do with them ^_^


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

More new meeces
This is Cirrus ^_^ He looks a little like a cloud with his markings

















Ruby... I wish my hair would get this shiney! She is soooo pretty. 

























Storm is a satin too. I think she is a silver satin mouse.


----------



## maddeh (Jul 14, 2011)

Storm has pink eyes yes? In which case she in a Dove satin  Very pretty new additions!


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Storm does have pink eyes yes. Thank you I will put that down on her page.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Kayleigh said:


> I love the tris but they dont look like the tris online. Mine seem to have a more brindled look and others online seem to have the splashed as spots.


you need an exhibition broken to put into them or an exhibition quality tri to get the patches if that's the appearance you want to achieve.


----------



## DeepBlueC (Feb 9, 2012)

:love1 
i love Ruby and Storm, little cuties.


----------



## Kayleigh (Mar 20, 2011)

Aw thank you. I am going to try find some show quality mice to hopefully get some show quality mice myself. I really want to get into it


----------

